
Congratulations Lyft!  It took you 3 days to lose me as a customer - jay_neyer
TL;DR -- I downloaded the Lyft app this past Thursday.  If took 3 days for them to lose me as a customer as the result of shitty customer service.<p>Im new to the Bay Area.  After spending 3 years traveling and working remotely, I&#x27;ve been setting up shop here for the fitness startup I run.  I downloaded Lyft last Thursday to help with getting around SF.  The first couple rides were awesome!  Loved the drivers, very friendly people, easy and convenient UI.  Things are going great.  Sweet.<p>Yesterday (Saturday), I accidently left my phone in the Lyft.  Doh!  Big mistake on my end.  I contacted Lyft within 5 minutes of realizing I left it in the car.  Their customer support told me that I can report lost items in the receipt they email you after the transaction.  But wait, you need to confirm the transaction via your phone to receive the email receipt.  So if my phone was left in the car, how can I rate my driver and confirm the transaction, thereby receiving the emailed receipt?<p>I explained this to Lyft support over the phone, and was told sorry, cant help you.  You&#x27;ll have to issue a report online to get ahold of our lost and found team.  Its been almost 24 hours since I left my phone in the car.  I have issued 3 different tickets online, called their support 5 different times, and still have no clue if this driver has even been contacted yet.<p>I can&#x27;t expedite the process, because I need my phone to confirm the transaction.  Until I rate the driver, Lyft won&#x27;t email the receipt.  I cant imagine I&#x27;m the first person to leave their phone in a Lyft car, and this seems like a very critical reporting issue for how to handle a lost phone.  I don&#x27;t normally take to bitching on the Internet to try to get something done.  But at this point I&#x27;ve been twindling my thumbs for 24 hours, wondering if I&#x27;m going to see my phone again or not.
======
Artemis2
Couldn't you borrow someone's phone and log into Lyft from it, rate the driver
and get your email? Whining on Hacker News rarely helps.

~~~
jay_neyer
You need to receive a confirmation code on your phone to login. I agree,
bitching on hacker news rarely, if ever, helps. Im just trying to point out an
issue with their reporting system for lost phones.

~~~
krunox123
Sounds like you are not going to see your phone again. I am sorry for your
loss.

